# Doomsday AR-15 made from reclaimed materials



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Mods: I know this is technically gun related, but I am putting it here because I think it is even moreso survival related. But feel free to move if you need to.

A person on ARFCOM with the username Raider14 set out to make an AR-15 Rifle using nothing but reclaimed materials. Much like one would have to do in a post apocalyptic world. The lower receiver is welded together, the grip is made from screw drivers, and the buffer tube is a pipe. It really is pretty amazing. The link is chock full of pictures (link down below). Crazier than all of that is that it actually shoots. It's not very reliable yet, but he's getting there. Here are a few pics:





































http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_1_5/19...thread--UPDATE-5-26-refinished-it.html&page=1


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Interesting..
Even though I think most will run out of Ammo long before they run out of working ARs


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> Interesting..
> Even though I think most will run out of Ammo long before they run out of working ARs


We could also run out of pro-gun politicians.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Run out of ammo, funny joke BlueZ.:laugh::laugh::congrat::congrat: That's a good one.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

(Wipes nostalgic tear away*) Ah to have had my skill and toolbox back in my mis spent youth. the ATF would have a suite named after me by now!


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

That is quite the "project" looks about like expected. 

Love the seat-belt sling.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

So did he build every thing or just RatRod a receiver and barrel, which is what it looks like to me, if I was building a rifle I wouldn't spend a crapload of hours machining cooling steps into the barrel, nor would I screw a sparkplug in for no apparent reason


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

There was an attempt many ages ago which used only a factory magazine which looked vaguely like the passion between a STEN and an AR-15, sadly full auto+blow-back+ full house rifle ammo=catastrophic fail.


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

Tirediron said:


> So did he build every thing or just RatRod a receiver and barrel, which is what it looks like to me, if I was building a rifle I wouldn't spend a crapload of hours machining cooling steps into the barrel, nor would I screw a sparkplug in for no apparent reason


Totally ground up an AR upper to make it look gnarly.

That lower though, lol.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> So did he build every thing or just RatRod a receiver and barrel, which is what it looks like to me, if I was building a rifle I wouldn't spend a crapload of hours machining cooling steps into the barrel, nor would I screw a sparkplug in for no apparent reason


With the exception of the BCG & the barrel (which IIRC were discarded used parts), it is all reclaimed materials. I believe he only used a basic welder and hand tools to do all the work. The lower is awesome, it is made from multiple flat sheets of metal and costs about $28. I am going to order a couple just because I can and I want to. Easier to turn into a lower than an 80% lower, especially if you don't have the right machining tools.

http://www.theflatspot.net/ar-15-receiver-flat.html


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> Interesting..
> Even though I think most will run out of Ammo long before they run out of working ARs


Yes, If I'd shoot 100 rounds a day for a couple years I'd be getting low on ammo.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

i would be really interested in seeing a you tube video on seeing this gun shoot and see how accurate it is.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Another one. Even more crude.



> Here's my version of an apocalypse AR:
> 
> It's alternately nicknamed the "two by foAR" or the ".223 by four".
> After doing a couple polymer lowers I decided I wanted to make one out of wood. Originally this one was only supposed to be a concept lower before buying some better wood, but now I like it as is. I wanted to demonstrate how easy it is to build an AR. With a little patience, anyone who's a little handy could do this.
> ...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Fallout 4 pipe gun.


----------

